# How Do You Shrimp Francese?



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 19, 2012)

Buonsera, 

Ladies and Gents.

What is your version of Francese for shrimp, veal, or chicken ?

Shrimp, Veal and Chicken Francese are three of the most popular dishes in Manhattan when it comes to northern Italian cuisine. Here Our Families  version:

Shrimp Francese 

2 Kilos of Fresh Prawns or Shrimp 
Flour for Dredging 
2 tblsps butter at room temperature 
4 thin slices fresh lemon
salt and freshly ground black pepper 
2 eggs beaten well
1/2 cup chicken broth 
1 tblsp. finely chopped fresh parsley
1 tsp. of dried Chili Pepper flakes
1/2 cup dry white Italian Wine
Evoo 
*** add spices very lightly

1. after drying the shrimp after rinsing, sprinkle lightly with salt and pepper the prawns 
( My fishmonger de-veins or peels the shells at my request ) 
2. place the shrimp in between two sheets of wax paper and pound to about 1/8 inch 
3. dredge lightly on all sides in flour that has been seasoned with salt and lightly with freshly ground pepper, the dry chili flakes, a bit of parsley, basil and oregano; shake off excess and coated in egg well beaten.
4. Combine the  Evoo with the Melted butter in a skillet 
5. sauté the shrimp until golden on both sides
6. cook about 1 minute per side
7. carefully pour off the Evoo and tent the shrimp to keep warm
8. place butter and chicken broth over high heat to reduce quickly
9. squeeze the lemon and pour in white wine and reduce 
10. transfer to hot platter and gently pour over shrimp with fresh parsley garnish    

Enjoy, Ciao.
Margaux Cintrano.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jun 19, 2012)

Margi, I don't see where you are using the egg in this recipe. I'm assuming it would be used as part of the dredging technique. 

I'm also unclear on what exactly defines "Francese." Is it the dredging of the meat, or is it the final sauce, or a combination of both? I actually use this sort of technique more regularly for pork, veal, chicken, and fish filets, than for shrimp. First of all, we don't eat a lot of shrimp. Being nowhere near any coast, I simply haven't found a convenient source for good quality shrimp in my area. I can drive into the city to get it, but that's about an hour round-trip. The shrimp I see in the grocery store is of questionable origin. Much of it comes from southeast Asia. So we choose not to eat it very often.

I love seafood, though. When we visit coastal towns, the first thing I always look for is a good seafood house.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 19, 2012)

20.15 Hours - Tuesday.

Buonasera Steve,

Firstly, apologies ... 

*** The whisked eggs: the shrimp are first dredged in flour and shaken to remove excess, and then dipped in egg. 

Then sauté ...

FRANCESE: This dish actually had derived in Rochester, NY, not Italia. I had never seen it in Italia, and we have a home there in Puglia as you are aware. I have seen it in numerous NYC restaurants as well as other major cities in the USA.

The word Francese is obviously French in English, however, it is also a very famous surname from Piemonte in the northwest of Italia, and historically the Francese Family and their heirs were noblemen/women. Perhaps, the family of Francese or Franc or similar deritive Di Franci for example, had immigrated to the NYC and Rochester area in the 1920s or prior ...  

I hope this has answered all your enquiries. 

Francese is quite commonly prepared with chicken breast and / or Veal.

Ciao. 
Kind regards,
Margi.


----------

